# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  YAESU FT-258 เครื่องมีทะเบียน จะมีหลุดมาให้เก็บสะสมนะครับ มีไม่มาก (เร็วๆนี้)

## Import

*YAESU FT-258* เครื่องสามารถนำไปจดทะเบียนได้ถูกต้องตามกฎหมาย สินค้าที่นำมาขายเป็นของใหม่ 100% ถ้าคุณซื้อคุณคือเจ้าของมันคนแรกที่ได้ใช้งาน จะซื้อเครื่องทั้งทีต้องมั่นใจว่าเป็นของแท้ทั้งเครื่องและอุปกรณ์

*รายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมตามลิ้งก์นี้ :* http://www.yaesu.com/indexVS.cfm?cmd...5&isArchived=0

*สิ่งที่ท่านจะได้รับ :* สินค้าใหม่ยกกล่องจากตัวแทนนำเข้า

*รูปภาพ*




*ราคา :* 6,500 บาท สนใจรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมโทรมานะครับ

*ออฟชั่น :* กล่องราง Yaesu FBA-25 แท้ Made in Japan ราคา 650 บาท

*วิธีการรับสินค้า :* EMS ทั่วประเทศ

จัดส่งได้ภายใน 1 ถึง 2 วัน หลังจากได้รับยืนยันการชำระเงิน

*สนใจรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมโทร :* 



ส่งคุณ ณรงค์ชัย (สุราษฎร์ธานี) EMS = EI015213090TH  วันที่ 16/08/54
ส่งคุณ นพดล (สบตุ๋ย) EMS = EI015213109TH  วันที่ 16/08/54
ส่งคุณ วุฒิคุณ (ทับสะแก) EMS = EI015233871TH  วันที่ 25/08/54
ส่งคุณ สงวนชื่อ (พุนพิน) EMS = EI015242290TH  วันที่ 02/09/54
ส่งคุณ ชณัฏฐ์ (เชียงดาว) EMS = EI015252218TH  วันที่ 06/09/54
ส่งคุณ จิรยุทธ (บางม่วง) EMS = EI536239405TH  วันที่ 09/01/55
ส่งคุณ อภิชาติ (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EI761251046TH  วันที่ 13/03/55
ส่งคุณ กิตติศักดิ์ (พนมสารคาม) EMS = EI761243190TH  วันที่ 14/03/55 (เครื่อง,ขั้วแปลง,กล่องถ่านต่อไฟภายนอก)
ส่งแผนกไอที บริษัทไทยอุตสาหกรรมเครื่องปั้นดินเผาจำกัด (อ้อมน้อย) EMS = EI761208975TH  วันที่ 19/03/55
ส่งคุณ ว่าที่ ร.ต.สุรเชษฐ์ (แพร่) EMS = EJ400320456TH  วันที่ 08/10/55
ส่งคุณ ษณกร (ทับปุด) EMS = EJ400393382TH  วันที่ 19/11/55 (กล่องรางแท้)
ส่งคุณ วิชัย (พระโขนง) EMS = EJ400210795TH  วันที่ 01/12/55
ส่งคุณ วราภรณ์ (หนองหาน) EMS = EJ400226739TH  วันที่ 12/12/55
ส่งคุณ ปริญญา (จันทบุรี) EMS = EJ400293000TH  วันที่ 16/01/56 (เครื่อง+กล่องรางแท้)
ส่งคุณ สามารถ (นครราชสีมา) EMS = EJ485624504TH  วันที่ 12/03/56
ส่งคุณ สัตยา (คลองจั่น) EMS = EJ485629002TH  วันที่ 15/03/56 (กิจกรรม FB)
ส่งคุณ สุทัศน์ (ท่าแซะ) EMS = EJ485632001TH  วันที่ 19/03/56 (เครื่อง+แบตสำรอง)
ส่งคุณ เอกพงษ์ (ลำพูน) EMS = EJ889346603TH  วันที่ 09/04/56 (กิจกรรม FB)
ส่งคุณ กลยุทธ (กุฉินารายณ์) EMS = EK262229743TH  วันที่ 22/08/56 (กิจกรรม FB)
ส่งคุณ ศุภวัฒน์ (อ่อนนุช) EMS = EJ889622601TH  วันที่ 23/09/56 (กิจกรรม FB)
ส่งคุณ ชนินทร์ (มาบตาพุต) EMS = EK637913577TH  วันที่ 04/11/56 (กิจกรรม FB)
ส่งคุณ พีระพัฒน์ (ไชยปราการ) EMS = EK637044964TH  วันที่ 13/11/56 (กิจกรรม FB)
ส่ง บริษัทซีมิกซ์คอนกรีต (อุดรธานี) EMS = EK637306775TH  วันที่ 20/11/56 (กิจกรรม FB)
ส่งคุณ นิรันดร์ (ไชยปราการ) EMS = EK637616698TH  วันที่ 27/11/56 (กิจกรรม FB) 



*ป.ล. ท่านที่สนใจสินค้ารุ่นอื่นๆ นอกเหนือจากที่นำมาลงไว้ ติดต่อเข้ามาได้นะครับ*

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ กลยุทธ (กุฉินารายณ์) EMS = EK262229743TH  วันที่ 22/08/56 (กิจกรรม FB)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ศุภวัฒน์ (อ่อนนุช) EMS = EJ889622601TH  วันที่ 23/09/56 (กิจกรรม FB)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ชนินทร์ (มาบตาพุต) EMS = EK637913577TH  วันที่ 04/11/56 (กิจกรรม FB)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พีระพัฒน์ (ไชยปราการ) EMS = EK637044964TH  วันที่ 13/11/56 (กิจกรรม FB)

----------


## Import

ส่ง บริษัทซีมิกซ์คอนกรีต (อุดรธานี) EMS = EK637306775TH  วันที่ 20/11/56 (กิจกรรม FB)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ นิรันดร์ (ไชยปราการ) EMS = EK637616698TH  วันที่ 27/11/56 (กิจกรรม FB)

----------

